# New member



## Carriaga (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi everyone, new member here and I’m here for the advice from both sides of the marriage perspective. 26 years old and married for 5 years one new baby about 3 months old!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy new member ..... welcome to the club !


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

